# Want A New Sony.



## hockeybum (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey everybody, right now I have the Sony a55, but i would like to go to the next model up within the next few months. I want it to have a high shutter speed (the a55 has 10 fps) and HD video. Im 14 years old and i dont have too much money, but i will because im going to be doing a bit of wedding photography this summer. I would like to keep the price under $1600.00 

thanks


----------



## gsgary (Feb 1, 2012)

It sounds like you don't know what you are talking about, you will get a high shutter speed with the camera you have if there is sufficient light


----------



## belial (Feb 1, 2012)

He means fps. I don't see why 10 fps wouldn't be sufficient enough for a wedding. IMO skip the camera body and get a wedding lens. You'd be way better off with the 70-200 2.8 if you don't have it than a new body for a wedding.


----------



## belial (Feb 1, 2012)

For weddings you're going to want low light so make sure you have at least a 2.8 aperture at your preferred focal lengths


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 1, 2012)

If you think you need more than 10fps for shooting a wedding, then you are not ready to shoot weddings.

You need fast, high quality lenses. 

You probably don't want to shoot weddings with an SLT, either. But that is somewhat subjective.


----------



## mjhoward (Feb 1, 2012)

I hope you provide an amateur disclaimer for every one of your wedding contracts.  Wait, you will have a signed contract correct?  Business license?  Tax ID?  DBA?  Liability and Equipment insurance?  Backup bodies?  Woah boy...


----------



## CCericola (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey now, maybe he's just being an assistant during the summer. Since the OP didn't really ask a question I will be quiet now.


----------



## argieramos (Feb 1, 2012)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> If you think you need more than 10fps for shooting a wedding, then you are not ready to shoot weddings.
> 
> You need fast, high quality lenses.
> 
> You probably don't want to shoot weddings with an SLT, either. But that is somewhat subjective.



But SLT is still better than shooting with Canon that has outdated sensor.


Now Hockeybum,
 If you really want a new Sony, get the a580. It is one of the best APS-C camera. No Canon APS-C can match the a580.  Better IQ, Dynamic Range, Color accuracy, Lower Noise in high ISO. 
If your money is tight, just rent some fast lenses like the 70-200mm 2.8 or CZ 24-70mm which is also better than the Canon counterpart.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 1, 2012)

hockeybum said:


> Hey everybody, right now I have the Sony a55, but i would like to go to the next model up within the next few months. I want it to have a high shutter speed (the a55 has 10 fps) and HD video. Im 14 years old and i dont have too much money, but i will because im going to be doing a bit of wedding photography this summer. I would like to keep the price under $1600.00
> 
> thanks



Umm, is there a question you are asking us ?


----------



## mjhoward (Feb 1, 2012)

dxqcanada said:


> hockeybum said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everybody, right now I have the Sony a55, but i would like to go to the next model up within the next few months. I want it to have a high shutter speed (the a55 has 10 fps) and HD video. Im 14 years old and i dont have too much money, but i will because im going to be doing a bit of wedding photography this summer. I would like to keep the price under $1600.00
> ...



I guess we are supposed to volunteer our donations.


----------



## erotavlas (Feb 1, 2012)

dxqcanada said:


> hockeybum said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everybody, right now I have the Sony a55, but i would like to go to the next model up within the next few months. I want it to have a high shutter speed (the a55 has 10 fps) and HD video. Im 14 years old and i dont have too much money, but i will because im going to be doing a bit of wedding photography this summer. I would like to keep the price under $1600.00
> ...



He wants to upgrade his current camera (a55) and he's asking for your advice on the matter.  What's not clear about it?


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 1, 2012)

Ah, the next Sony model up from the SLT-A55 is the SLT-A65 ($900), then the SLT-A77($1400).


----------



## erotavlas (Feb 1, 2012)

the a55 seems pretty recent, I wonder why he want's to upgrade.  What extra features would the higher models have that would be a benefit to wedding photography?


----------



## cosmonaut (Feb 1, 2012)

I would get the a77. I have one. If you have lenses you can just about go full frame with that much money. Tha a850 used is about 1600.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 1, 2012)

argieramos said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scoreboard.


----------



## cosmonaut (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't know why you couldn't use an SLT. What will it not do at a wedding another camera can? Unless a football game breaks out at the reception?


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Feb 2, 2012)

What stuns me here... is the fact that a couple of the guys here have attacked a 14 year old kid for supposedly not knowing what he is talking about or asking an incoherent question... offer him some inspiration and not negativity.


----------



## belial (Feb 2, 2012)

argieramos said:
			
		

> But SLT is still better than shooting with Canon that has outdated sensor.
> 
> Now Hockeybum,
> If you really want a new Sony, get the a580. It is one of the best APS-C camera. No Canon APS-C can match the a580.  Better IQ, Dynamic Range, Color accuracy, Lower Noise in high ISO.
> If your money is tight, just rent some fast lenses like the 70-200mm 2.8 or CZ 24-70mm which is also better than the Canon counterpart.



This wasn't an appropriate place to attack canon. Either try to help the kid out or stfu.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 2, 2012)

the pics per second is a lot of hype. That really means nothing. Plus since OP has not posted anymore I think this is going nowhere fast.


----------



## hockeybum (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for the help. This camera is NOT just for weddings! I also do sports photography and thats why i need a fast shutter speed, as for the wedding im going to be an assistant to a professional photographer. I already know that i need a very wide aperture because it IS a wedding and weddings are usually low light. I was not asking for a camera that is good for weddings though!! i just wanted to know what you think is the best sony camera i can get for that price.


----------



## SJGordon (Feb 4, 2012)

hockeybum said:


> i just wanted to know what you think is the best sony camera i can get for that price.



Toss in another $100 or so and pick up a used a850... end of story.


----------



## argieramos (Feb 4, 2012)

hockeybum said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help. This camera is NOT just for weddings! I also do sports photography and thats why i need a fast shutter speed, as for the wedding im going to be an assistant to a professional photographer. I already know that i need a very wide aperture because it IS a wedding and weddings are usually low light. I was not asking for a camera that is good for weddings though!! i just wanted to know what you think is the best sony camera i can get for that price.



Your a55 will do fine. You need good lenses for that job.


----------



## Forkie (Feb 5, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> I hope you provide an amateur disclaimer for every one of your wedding contracts.  Wait, you will have a signed contract correct?  Business license?  Tax ID?  DBA?  Liability and Equipment insurance?  Backup bodies?  Woah boy...



None of those things are required to shoot a wedding.  They are required to run a business.  Perhaps he's shooting a relative or friends wedding as a favour or for fun.  Stop scare-mongering.


----------



## kojack (Feb 5, 2012)

I personally have seen a complete wedding shot with a Fuji point and shoot.  Guess what, they came out better than some photos shot by so called professionals around here using "real" gear.  Its not the tool in front, but the "tool" behind that matters.  I would not personally shoot someones wedding with my Sony hx1 but it can be done.  Any slr is quite capable of shooting just about anything with the right lens attached.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 5, 2012)

hockeybum said:


> I also do sports photography and thats why i need a fast shutter speed



SLT-A55 = 1/4000s fastest shutter speed
SLT-A77 = 1/8000s

Not too many cameras go faster than that.
1/4000s is fast enough to shoot sports (unless you are taking pictures of shooting events and want to capture the bullets).

or are you referring to the Frames Per Second (frame rate)

SLT-A55 = 6fps / 10fps burst
SLT-A77 = 8fps / 12fps burst


----------



## gsgary (Feb 5, 2012)

Nikon_Josh said:


> What stuns me here... is the fact that a couple of the guys here have attacked a 14 year old kid for supposedly not knowing what he is talking about or asking an incoherent question... offer him some inspiration and not negativity.



Does not surprise me  but it sounds like he can't use the camera he has


----------



## gsgary (Feb 5, 2012)

hockeybum said:


> Thanks for the help. This camera is NOT just for weddings! I also do sports photography and thats why i need a fast shutter speed, as for the wedding im going to be an assistant to a professional photographer. I already know that i need a very wide aperture because it IS a wedding and weddings are usually low light. I was not asking for a camera that is good for weddings though!! i just wanted to know what you think is the best sony camera i can get for that price.



I shot lots of sports and have probably never gone above 1/2000 maybe a bit higher if shooting at F2.8 on a bright day


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 5, 2012)

Nikon_Josh said:


> What stuns me here... is the fact that a couple of the guys here have attacked a 14 year old kid for supposedly not knowing what he is talking about or asking an incoherent question... offer him some inspiration and not negativity.



I see you returned to offer him inspiration! 

Oh wait, no you didn't.


----------



## mjhoward (Feb 5, 2012)

Forkie said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you provide an amateur disclaimer for every one of your wedding contracts.  Wait, you will have a signed contract correct?  Business license?  Tax ID?  DBA?  Liability and Equipment insurance?  Backup bodies?  Woah boy...
> ...



According to the many newcomers, they aren't required to run a business either.  Most folks that are new here that just got their DSLR _ARE_ trying to do jobs as a business they're trying to start.  The problem is, 99% of them don't even know what any of the things I mentioned even are and hence are operating illegally (or will be). The OP mentioned that he has no money but will because he will be doing wedding photography this summer.  Never was it mentioned that he was going to be a paid apprentice.  I wasn't "scare-mongoring", just reality-mongoring.  The reality is most folks trying to start a business get their DSLR and facebook page and think they're done.  Just trying to educate the OP and open his eyes before he gets in to deep.  He has since mentioned that he will be an apprentice to a pro but it would still not hurt for him to be aware of these things and start learning these things if his own photography business is something he wishes to pursue one day.  I don't see what the problem with this is.


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Feb 5, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Nikon_Josh said:
> 
> 
> > What stuns me here... is the fact that a couple of the guys here have attacked a 14 year old kid for supposedly not knowing what he is talking about or asking an incoherent question... offer him some inspiration and not negativity.
> ...



I'm not quite sure how my response merited the 'sarcasm', I was simply saying to 'go easy' on a 14 year old...


----------



## kassad (Feb 7, 2012)

hockeybum said:


> Thanks for the help. This camera is NOT just for weddings! I also do sports photography and thats why i need a fast shutter speed, as for the wedding im going to be an assistant to a professional photographer. I already know that i need a very wide aperture because it IS a wedding and weddings are usually low light. I was not asking for a camera that is good for weddings though!! i just wanted to know what you think is the best sony camera i can get for that price.



Hockeybum,  what are you not getting from your a55 that you might get from an upgrade.   If your talking about wedding or sports photography yout will probally be better off getting lenses.   A Sigma 70-200 f2.8 would be a great addition for what your looking for.


----------



## argieramos (Feb 8, 2012)

Nikon_Josh said:
			
		

> I'm not quite sure how my response merited the 'sarcasm', I was simply saying to 'go easy' on a 14 year old...



 you two are not friends anymore? So sad


----------

